

StartupToDo.com - Guides on how to build your startup - pchristensen
http://startuptodo.com/

======
DanHulton
I gotta say, I just don't "get" the long-form sales letter. I see things like
that and lose interest in a real hurry. I understand that it works for some,
but I guess I'm just not part of that segment.

------
icey
It's just a huge sales pitch page... If I didn't know who you were I'd flag
this submission. Has anyone subscribed to this? Is it worth the 30 bucks a
month?

~~~
krohrbaugh
It's Bob Walsh's new project (<http://www.47hats.com/>) and pretty much a
direct competitor to the Micropreneur Academy
(<http://www.micropreneur.com/>). I haven't subscribed to either of them, so
can't speak to the quality though. Seems to be a more lucrative extension to
the Startup Self-help book industry in my opinion.

~~~
icey
Cool, thanks for providing some context. As I was reading the front page of
the site, I was waiting for their "special offer" to be blasted across the
page... and I wasn't disappointed.

I didn't stick around long enough to see if they would throw in a free set of
Ginsu knives though.

------
maxwin
Doesn't look real!

